# Boss RDD-20 delay



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I picked this up last night off of craigslist for $25.It's from 1986 but the box still had all the promo lit.
stickers,manual...even still in the plastic bag.It's like a time capsule.I don't know if these units were any good or not but I thought I couldn't loose for the money.Has anyone owned one of these? Thanks


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I used to use one about 20 years ago. 

You can get really nice chorus/flange sounds if you set up short delay sounds and adjust the modulation controls.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sent PM...your box is full.
Ed


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks NB-Terry

ed2000..I don't know why it said my box is full ,it only had 2 messages.


----------

